# modulating gas burners



## kenty (Nov 28, 2011)

does anyone make a temperature regulating propane smoker or add on kit for a low dollar smoker,i can't babysit my gas valve.


----------



## venture (Nov 28, 2011)

I am not a gasser.  One will be by soon.

The addition of a needle valve for control seems to be common?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 28, 2011)

Never heard of one, but someone here has


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes  a needle valve can come in very handy to help tweak your pesky gas burner when they want to run to hot.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 28, 2011)

Didn't somebody here install an oven Thermostat and Igniter?   This is from Cajunsmoker but the one I am thinking of was back in May or June. It was a Mod to a GOSM Propane Burner with a Ton of Qview...Oh well look at these...JJ

http://img60.imageshack.us/slideshow/player.php?id=img60/6702/1158790080hik.smil

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/62645/automatic-temp-controll-on-gosm-propane


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 29, 2011)

Here you go: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/88700/love-those-needle-valves


----------



## sqwib (Nov 30, 2011)

Chef Jimmy's got it.

If you don't have time to monitor a smoker, use your oven.

Its funny how there are so many folks out there that are not into the actual smoke, I find that to be part of the enjoyment of smoking / "Q" ing

Using a propane smoker is no different than using a gas grill, as far as the mechanics go, does a gas grill have a  thermostat in it?, most Ive seen don't.

When I use my GOSM I check on it once an hour if that, temperature barely fluctuates, as long as the weather remains constant.

With that said, there are a few who have made this mod and Chef Jimmy pointed one out

Also Halifax has a tutorial on how he did his and it is rather interesting.

Thermostat mod


----------

